# Macna



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

http://macnaconference.org/2014/

This is a marine aquarium conference going to be held here in Denver Aug 29-31. I have agreed to volunteer on Saturday. I don't actually keep any marine tanks but they need the help.

Anyway I was wondering if anyone was attending, or for that matter if anyone from the plant world will be exhibiting. I can help out if you need help here in Denver. Let me know.


----------

